# Saltwater Tank



## phoenix (May 2, 2010)

Hello everyone. So I really want to start an aquarium and I think I want to start a saltwater tank. Any suggestions for a good starter kit, or something to get started with easily? I'm fairly new to this, and need all the help I can get! lol


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

Start with as big as you can afford (this would include the filtration,stand,substrate, etc.)

The bigger the tank the easier it is to keep in check. The smaller the tank the more problems you may have starting out with.

You Will Need:
Tank
approx 1lb per 1gallon of live rock
approx 2 or 3 bags of live sand 
optional skimmer
a sump or a canister filter
optional refugium
return pump
power heads
test kit


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

phoenix said:


> Hello everyone. So I really want to start an aquarium and I think I want to start a saltwater tank. Any suggestions for a good starter kit, or something to get started with easily? I'm fairly new to this, and need all the help I can get! lol


Just to make things easy partition the tank with a 1/4 square grid eggcrate. So there is most of the tank for fish and corals and a small portion for macro algaes. (i just crammed in the egg crate about 3" in front of the back glass on my 55g). then add some lights pointing at the section from the side.

the idea is to form a small protected section to grow macro algaes in.

then add the macros as part of the initial setup.

then do the rest.

my .02


----------



## phoenix (May 2, 2010)

Thanks for the quick responses!


----------



## phoenix (May 2, 2010)

Another quick question. What are some good fish to start stocking with?


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

again it depends on the kind of tank you want.


----------



## phoenix (May 2, 2010)

I'll get the hang of this sooner or later! I'm thinking now that I may just start a freshwater tank to begin with, even though I really want a saltwater tank! I've heard the freshwater tanks are much easier to begin with and maybe that way I can get some experience quickly to start another tank that is saltwater.


----------



## Nicole85 (Aug 17, 2009)

phoenix said:


> I'll get the hang of this sooner or later! I'm thinking now that I may just start a freshwater tank to begin with, even though I really want a saltwater tank! I've heard the freshwater tanks are much easier to begin with and maybe that way I can get some experience quickly to start another tank that is saltwater.


Normally i would agree, better to get to know freshwater first..however i have one of each, both 55 gallon tanks and my FW has a weird cloudliness i can't shake, but my SW is running perfectly fine  Give it a try if it's in your budget, i find it way more interesting than my FW.


----------



## phoenix (May 2, 2010)

So you don't necessarily think that you really need to start off with a freshwater tank? I'm still undecided right now on which to do. I'm trying to get all the research I can done before I dive right in.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

why start with freshwater if you want a SW?


----------



## phoenix (May 2, 2010)

Because I had read a freshwater tank is easier and is good for building experience if you haven't had a tank before.


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

phoenix said:


> Because I had read a freshwater tank is easier and is good for building experience if you haven't had a tank before.


You will find that all you picked up starting with a FW tank most of it will be useless when it comes to starting a SW tank. My advice...If it's SW you want start your research there and take your time. The best way to get a answer is to ask a question, you are starting out on the right foot by just doing that. Don't get overwhelmed in the beginning about what should be put in it you will have time to figure all that out. The advice so far is good advice, but just not yet. One reason a lot of people get into this hobby and leave shortly after is do to rushing. This hobby can be fun or a nightmare, fun comes when it's an enjoyment a nightmare when you are always need to do something else. Don't cut corners get the best you can afford, you get what you pay for in this hobby. No since in buying something and a month later have to go out and do it again. Have fun and welcome a board.


----------



## phoenix (May 2, 2010)

Well that makes me feel better. I don't know where I read that, but that was basically my only reasoning for starting out a freshwater tank first. I think I'm going to lay off researching freshwater and just learn all I can about saltwater and just go for that, since that's what I really want to start anyway. Thanks!


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Agree, go with salt now, you'll be fine. 
Just dont overfeed, dont leave your lights on overnight, stock slowly, and ask your friends or your LFS (local fish store) for old "dirty" media from their filter to seed yours with. 
And check compatibility before you buy. And try to not buy on impulse before researching what you want to get. General questions like "what setup is best" or "what fish is best" are tough for the community to answer where everyone agree on a method, but if you have a specific compatibility question those are usually easy to give accurate advice on. And that is where mistakes are easily made and easily avoided. 
And one thing you have going for you with a salt tank over a fresh tank is the ability to have a protein skimmer. They don't work in freshwater tanks and so the freshwater tanks need to break down a lot more waste then you need broken down in a saltwater tank, because you can foam most of it out. At first though you might not want to run the skimmer, because you want that waste to speed you through your cycle. 
Hope to hear about your success. When you are ready to take the plunge, please start a tank build thread in here: Saltwater And Reef Tank Builds - Aquarium Forum


----------

